# Southern chicken burrito filling



## mike-o (May 15, 2011)

This here is very, very simple and is just as good reheated as if just made. So for this you need Rotel, Canned corn (2 cans), Monterey-Colby, Peppers (any type of your choice), oil (any kind is okay but vegetable is best), onion (red), worcester, red chili peppers (dried and ground), brown sugar, and an assortment of seasonings which I'll get to later.

    So to start off cut your chicken up into small chunks, then get a small bowl with a lid. Now your are gonna need some spices, your can use taco seasoning if you want but if not; you will want cumin, paprika, season-all, chili, onion powder, and garlic powder or fresh pressed garlic which ever you prefer. Take your chicken chunks and your seasonings as well as the worcester (a little goes a long way) and mix to what ever smells good, but make sure you don't over do it. then brown lightly in the oil of choice in a medium to large skillet with lid. Dice the onion then add to the chicken and bring to a medium heat. After about 5 minutes give or take one and add the Rotel and Canned Corn, cover and let simmer for 10 minutes and stir occasionally, about half way through mix about a pinch or two of brown sugar. When the Rotel thickens up mix the Refried beans in till its thick and mixed well. Take off heat and let cool, when to desired temp. put in tortilla or how ever you want to eat it and top with as much cheese as you like.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 16, 2011)

Sounds good!  Welcome to DC!


----------



## Josie1945 (May 16, 2011)

Welcome to DC.
Thanks for the recipe.

Josie


----------

